# Anybody Ever Turn They're Whole Room Into A Humidor?



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

Since I've began my long overdue journey into the cigar business, I simply have too many cigars to make cabinet humidification practical. I've considered making a walk in, but am worried about the costs associated with heating,cooling, humidification etc. So here's the plan. My current cigar room is about 9x20 with great insulation, a window with an exhaust fan (which only runs when I'm smoking) and heating and cooling from stand alone units. I'm giving serious thought to lining at least half of the room with spanish cedar and humidifying the whole space. Anybody ever tried this? I'm sure I will encounter a few snags, but overall I think this might be the best solution for my storage requirements. I would love to hear what you guys think. I've noticed that over the last several years, a lot of B&M's have gone to "whole space" humidification and it seems to work out fine. After looking at the costs of doing a walk in or building large wall sized cabinets, I think this might be the ticket.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

maybe you should smoke more!! hahaha.. 

There are few guys who have done this, Im sure they will chime in soon... 


goodluck Mike


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Mike,

I found these links that you might find useful.

http://propellerhat.us/robs_humidor.htm

This next one is quite impressive.

http://web.archive.org/web/20040725064506/www.feithonline.com/humidor/

I know someone on CS that has built a walk-in in his basement. I'll see if I can get him to chime in.

Ji


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

I was also wondering about this, because I will have an empty closet in my new house that would work well for a humidor. While a lot different than a room humidor I wonder if you would need to sell the door threshold? /

We need MoTheMan to chime in on this...but he wont be back until OCT.
:hn


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

If the cabinets, boxes, coolers, containers, etc have cedar in them. Do you really the room lined?

Just thinking of cost here.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I would imagine that keeping an entire room at 65% RH would have it's issues. If it's a small room, and it is sealable, and only used as a humidor it would be doable.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Only one shop that I visit has cabinet humidors - and they look like floral coolers that my Mom had in her Florist Shop.
The others all have room humidors. None of them are lined with Spanish cedar. Well maybe the new OVT store has some - I will have to pay attention next time I am there.

All of the walls and ceilings vary in materials - from plastic panels to regular drywall to standard ceiling tiles, etc. The only thing they all have in common are exterior grade doors for the entrance into the rooms.

So I don't really think your walk-in is going to require a whole lot more work than just having a decently sealed room and a larger humidifier.


Ron


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Perhaps I misunderstood from the first post; but are you talking about just using the room you smoke in as your humidor? If so, I'd think twice about that -- MHO is that it's a bad idea to smoke regularly *in* your humidor b/c doing so may impart a stale smoke taste onto your cigars.

:2


----------



## Sir Ashton (Sep 2, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Perhaps I misunderstood from the first post; but are you talking about just using the room you smoke in as your humidor? If so, I'd think twice about that -- MHO is that it's a bad idea to smoke regularly *in* your humidor b/c doing so may impart a stale smoke taste onto your cigars.
> 
> :2


That's a real good point, Professor. Not to mention, I don't think it would be too comfortable to sit in a humidor for an hour.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Sir Ashton said:


> That's a real good point, Professor. Not to mention, I don't think it would be too comfortable to sit in a humidor for an hour.


If I had a walk-in humidor.. I'd sleep in it at night.


----------



## pathman (Oct 15, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Perhaps I misunderstood from the first post; but are you talking about just using the room you smoke in as your humidor? If so, I'd think twice about that -- MHO is that it's a bad idea to smoke regularly *in* your humidor b/c doing so may impart a stale smoke taste onto your cigars.
> 
> :2


Yeah, I've thought about that too, but I have to say, a lot of the B&Ms/lounges I visited down in Florida have the set-up I'm thinking about doing. I think the key is ventilation. But I do agree, if the air doesn't flow, the smoke will definitely contaminate the exposed stick. I'm not sure if I'm going to follow through with this or just have custom cabinets built. I do like the idea of my whole room being suitable for cigars though, just not sure if I can pull it off, I have almost no carpentry/mechanical skills.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

my girl and i have started putting ideas together for our house. i'm going to have a lounge with a walk in humidor seperated from it and sealed off from the rest of the house. this will be 2 years away (buying land and building in FL takes forever). i've been looking into doing this for a while and can't see why it's so hard. 

i do like the reverse osmosis setup though. that's an idea i will be taking and for lifetime humidification it will be dirt cheap compared to the other alternatives. here in FL my main concern is the heat so the plot of land has to be perfect for me to dig into the ground at all.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

I've been thinking of the same thing, but a closet. Her's my thoughts: Remove the drywall, and install bathroom or the special shower drywall than tile it. Put in cedar shelves etc., and sliding padio doors. Don't know how I'd humidify.... Maybe just a regular cool mist humidifier on a timer(?). One of those outside christmas light timers would do the trick :tu

Maybe I'm just crazy..... :chk


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

khubli said:


> This next one is quite impressive.
> http://web.archive.org/web/20040725064506/www.feithonline.com/humidor/
> I know someone on CS that has built a walk-in in his basement. I'll see if I can get him to chime in.
> 
> Ji


I'm shocked no one has mentioned yet how much they like this guys wife!


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

I've dreamt about it but then the reality of the amount of cigars I'd have to purchase to fill it kicks in :tu

That and the fact that my wife would kill me.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Cadillac said:


> I've been thinking of the same thing, but a closet. Her's my thoughts: *Remove the drywall*, and install bathroom or the special shower drywall than tile it. Put in cedar shelves etc., and sliding padio doors. Don't know how I'd humidify.... Maybe just a regular cool mist humidifier on a timer(?). One of those outside christmas light timers would do the trick :tu
> 
> Maybe I'm just crazy..... :chk


No need to remove the drywall - just tile over your existing drywall. You won't gain anything by changing it out. Apply a sealer to the grout to prevent any mold/mildew issues.

Ron


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Pathman, it's really pretty simple and RGD is correct, as long as you seal the room (this applies to the humi only, not the lounge). If you are going to use standard drywall, go for the moisture resistant type, and the steps are simple. Install your electrical and plumbing, install vapor barrier (use the thickest visquene you can find, you'll be glad you spent the few extra bucks here), next you install the drywall and finish as you would any other room. Just remember to start with the ceiling first, then the walls, then decide on the floor and install that. The last thing is a door and there are many great options there.
A nine by ten room will hold a lot of boxes. Mine is twelve be sixteen and I'm not even close to filling it. 
I'll pm you my number, give me a call and I'll tell ya everything I learned in the process. It's not as hard or expensive as you think. 
For humidification I use a 14 gallon room humidifier, for cooling, I put in one duct that I can completely seal off in the winter, and for heat I installed a wall strip heater. Have not had to use the heater yet, the the AC and the humidifier have worked out greatly. I also installed a ceiling fan in the room to keep air moving constantly but even at that, the electric bill went up about 25.00 and I use about a gallon and a half of distilled water a month. No more eight hour days checking coolers and desktops, it has worked out great. I even found some stuff I forgot I had.:ss


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Im actually working on a similar project this winter, wherein I am converting an unused sauna to a walk-in humidor. The concern I have always had with this is the beetle outbreak potential - if I have all of my cigars in one common area and those nasty buggers hatch, I am out of luck! That said, it is in the basement so at least I will have temperature consistency. Pictures to come......


----------

